# Dust collection on all or some machines



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I put DC only on machines that create fine dust, like sanding machines. Other machines, like drill presses, bandsaws, jointers/planers make chips, so I don't run DC ducts to them. I find that you can never get every bit of sawdust, so I have to sweep anyway. I have DC on my floor saw because some woods can burn and produce smoke, but for all other machines, it's just as easy to clean up with a broom and dust pan. How do others feel about the way I do it?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd say if your satisfied with your routine, you should stick to it and not look back. I run DC to all my tools (except the DP) but that's just me.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I usually have shavings all over the place. I have 2 dust collectors and
I do try to use them. I also hack stuff up on the bench a lot
so that makes a mess.

Really I only use DC on the table saw, band saw, planer, panel
saw and the sanders. I'd like to have it on everything but 
I don't have the room to have everything fixed in place, and a 
big DC with enough suction to really make a clean shop is noisy.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

If you don't think your jointer/planer/bandsaw produces fine dust, just get a particle counter and set it up in your shop when you run those machines. You'd be surprised how much fine dust they produce.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I find that sweeping chips can be very therapeutic, and gives me a chance to think on a different (but very productive) level every hour or so.

I might recommend a floor sweep for your collector. I don't mind sweeping, but I don't like the whole dust pan thing - I usually spill half the pan before I get it into the trash bag/can. Not only that, but my granddaughter loves using it and she'll do some sweeping for me just to see the chips getting sucked into it.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

I have DC on every tool, with at least a 4" port, most have multiple 4" ports. and I still find fine dust settling on work surfaces all around the shop. I try to remember to set a box fan with filters close to the machines I am using to pull that fine dust away from me and maybe catch some of it.

I need to install a whole shop air cleaner, but ain't got there yet. After I run a lot of wood through one of my machine I let my big DC run for 30 minutes at least.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bandsaw, planers and table saw for the collector. I haven't figure out a way to add it to my DP easily.

I also have a home made air cleaner and dust collector that I use a pair of 20X20 Merv 15 filters on. I change them at least once a month and usually they need it badly.

It has drastically reduced the amount of dust in the (former) shop. Wife is happy because our heat pump shares intake in the house and the shop. She now only vacuums and dusts once a month instead of every day.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't care for cleaning shop or working in a dusty shop. We have dust collection on most machines but it's still not enough since it's a dusty bag system and most ductwork to machines limits CFM due to 4" ducts. Eventually once more important purchases are done, I'll run a 5HP ClearVue with 6" ducts to all the major equipment.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Planers make lots of fine dust, and shavings. you really don't see it unless you are planing a lot material. when I used my belsaw I would see the haze after a long run.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

For now I have a roll around collector that I attach to each machine as needed. The planer is a must as it creates a substantial quantity of chips that otherwise would be too time consuming to sweep up. It usually stays connected to the tablesaw as it's used more than any other tool. For hand held sanders I connect a vacuum when that's an option, when not a mess ensues and a good dust mask is a must.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

My shop is in a basement that shares space with the central ac and heat units, if I didn't have dc on all my equipment it would be all over the upper 2 floors. With how much dc mods and talk that goes on here I'm surprised that a lot still use a broom and dust pan.

Paul


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

You have dust collection?

So do I.

It's called cleaning up with a shop vac and it sucks.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

> You have dust collection?
> 
> So do I.
> 
> ...


It sure "sucks less" when you don't have to clean up.

Paul


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Oh yes. It does. I effing hate it.


----------

